# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > МОД IN-KU >  Приемная президента. Открыта круглосуточно!

## Mazaykina

*Дорогие друзья!*  Прошло полгода с того момента, когда на встрече в Одинцово 31 мая 2010 было создано Международное Общественное Движение Интернациональный Дом Творчества, а сокращенно МОД  IN-KU. 
Несколько слов о нашем детище: 
Первое и самое главное- это Движение ни в коей мере не заменяет наш форум и все, что с ним связано. Как раньше мы все общались на его страницах (каждый там, где ему ближе по профессиональному направланию), так и впредь, надеюсь, будем. 
Второе- это движение никак не связано с открытием нашего сайта для творческих личностей, которые хотят быть более известными и не только на просторах рунета, но и англо и немецкоязычных порталах. Сайт- это площадка для промоушна, продвижения людей творческих профессий в интернете, возможность заявить о себе на многочисленных порталах и возможно, предложить результаты своего творчества для продажи.
Третье- наше Движение БЕСПЛАТНО, т.е. не подразумевает никаких членских взносов или платной регистрации для участия. Каждый желающий может как влиться в Движение, так и безболезненно для себя вылиться из него :Grin:  :Yes4: 
Четвертое- наше Движение не ново! Все, что в нем будет задекларировано юридически и подтверждено печатями и уставными документами,  уже делается на протяжении нескольких лет. А именно: 

·         организация и проведение встреч форумчан в разных уголках мира,·         совместные акции и мероприятия, организованные общими усилиями,·         поддержка и взаимопомощь в профессиональном росте друг друга в виде  проведения семинаров и мастер-классов,·         обмен на платформе форума in-ku.com наработанными знаниями, программами,  пособиями между виртуальными коллегами и вследствие этого колоссальный рост профессионализма всех участвующих.
        И многое другое, о чем я не написала, но имеет место быть. 

 Все эти  мероприятия могут существовать и без поддержки в виде сертификатов, дипломов или  грамот, но, как показывает жизнь - на сегодня наличие серьезного документа, подтвержденного печатью является очень важным, а для некоторых и просто необходимым дополнением. Именно поэтому и было решено подвести юридическую базу под нашу международную деятельность, с возможностью предоставления АКТИВНЫМ участникам Движения соответствующих документов и статусов. 

И в заключение хочу сказать:

  Мы делаем большое дело, идем непроторенными дорогами, нам не с кого брать пример, копировать чьи-то готовые идеи и действия.  Скажите, где еще вы встретите реальную организацию, которая выросла из интернет-общения?
*Поэтому, мы ждем, что вы не просто будете наблюдать со стороны, а поддержите наши начинания и активно включитесь в обсуждение идей. Мы ждем вашей реальной поддержки. Не забывайте заходить в раздел и комментировать выкладываемые в нем сообщения.* 
Для этого я предлагаю ВСЕМ, кто считает себя причастным к МОД подписаться на этот раздел. Вверху есть кнопка Опции раздела а в ней- Подписаться на этот раздел. Тогда вам на емейл будут приходить оповещения о появлении новых тем и сообщений и  вы всегда будете в курсе событий.

----------


## Полякова Ольга

Хочу поблагодарить нашего дорогого Президента за поддержку и понимание ситуации с сертификатами для педагогов! И, по совету уважаемого PANа, если можно, встать в очередь на получение такого педагогического (методического) сертификата. С удовольствием отвечу на Ваши вопросы и помогу чем могу)))))
С уважением. 
Ольга Полякова - композитор, к.п.н., педагог и руководитель Детской эстрадной студии "Глобус" МГДД(Ю)Т.

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Хочу поблагодарить нашего дорогого Президента за поддержку и понимание ситуации с сертификатами для педагогов! И, по совету уважаемого PANа, если можно, встать в очередь на получение такого педагогического (методического) сертификата.


Я аналогично хочу поблагодарить нашего президента(Марину) и юриста Пашу(PANa) за столь нужную тему, и так как у меня не за горами аттестация, для меня также не лишним было бы подтверждение моего скромного вклада в международное творческое движение. Хотя я делаю это откровенно говоря от чистого сердца и в благодарность всем остальным кто выкладывает здесь материал, коим я так же пользуюсь.
Вот наша с Сашей(DK VODNIK) темка где мы совместно с ним делаем свой небольшой вклад в общее дело пишем совместно фонограммы, по просьбе музруков, я делаю аранжировку с нот и пишу миди, Саша сведение и аранжировку.
Авторов песен я указываю, и выкладываю  ноты, но фонограммы полностью наши с нуля
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...C8%CC%CE%D5%C8.
с уважением

----------


## Чара

А тоже хотела бы получить сертификат.Да,дополнительная грамота или сертификат для нас важны.Спасибо.А как получить сертификат?

----------


## Евгения 71

Девочки,как он мне нужен был этот сертификат,я была на высшей и только из-за того, что у меня не было бумажки,что я где-то выставляю свой материал,я спустилась на первую,потому что сейчас такие требования,теперь бумажки подтверждают наш труд,а не именно реальные результаты.Очень обидно,лучше бы пришли и посмотрели мою работу,а не мои бумажки.А как можно получить этот сертификат,я тоже выставляла на этом форуме именно свою авторскую разработку "Быль о казаках" и "Мой город-частица моей Родины",может  этот сертификат на потом пригодится.

----------


## Сильва

Большое спасибо всем, кто принимал участие в разработке идеи и официальной регистрации МОД, лично Марине Зайкиной и Володе Кострову за огромный объём проделанной работы, ребятам-программистам - отдельно. :flower: 
Пусть наши клиенты пока не спрашивают, есть ли у нас диплом об образовании ведущего  :Smile3:  или другой документ, времена меняются. Когда в беседе при встрече ненавязчиво скажешь, что ты общаешься на международном форуме - просыпается явная заинтересованность. А для тех, кто имеет офис и принимает клиентов там Сертификаты и Дипломы МОД очень даже важны. 
Мы дружим на форуме и приезжаем друг к другу в гости для того, чтобы просто пообщаться, поделиться наработками. А посещения широкоформатных встреч - семинаров, мастер-классов, конечно же, лучше, если будут сопровождаться выдачей документов определённого типа. Здесь - ещё раз спасибо администрации за инициативу!

----------


## Mazaykina

> А как можно получить этот сертификат,я тоже выставляла на этом форуме именно свою авторскую разработку


Об этом мы все подробно напишем, вот только новогодние праздники пройдут. Вы пока выставляйте здесь ссылки на свои посты, где у вас выложен авторский материал.

----------


## Svetikovazp

> Вы пока выставляйте здесь ссылки на свои посты, где у вас выложен авторский материал.


Мариночка!!!!!!!  СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! Только на форуме понимаешь, что ты ещё кому-то нужен. 
У меня вопрос,  а авторские права где-то нужно будет ещё регистрировать? при условии что я из Украины?

Мелодекломация "Їжачок"с видиопрезентацией. Попозже предоставлю новогодний материал. "Сліди..... скрип....скрип..."
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%EA-108/page23 пост 336 

Авторские песни-игры (пока что две, работаю музруком недавно). С нотами, текстами, простейшими минусовками.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...83#post3907083 Пост 214 и 215.

Спасибо за внимание. :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Svetikovazp

Я прошу прощение, мне посоветовали открыть подтемку "Авторский материал" в разделе украинский музруков деского сада. Там все ссылки на выставляемый мной материал. Пишу стихи, песни песни-игры, делаю оооочень простенькие минусовочки, презентации. Вобщем "Клеим, режим, вырезаем, сочиняем и вояем"

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E5%F0%B3%E0%EB.

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

Марина, хочу предложить провести флешмоб, посвящённый Дню Святого Валентина

----------


## Гульназ Тагировна

Мариночка я бы тоже не отказалась от сертификата.Разработок очень много выкладывала. Надо конкретно писать посты? ( че то я туплю после Нового года))): И еще своих девочек хочу отметить, кто действительно заслуживает такого почетного сертификата.

----------


## PAN

> И еще своих девочек хочу отметить, кто действительно заслуживает


Вот... Вот этого я жду уже месяц...

Срочно готовлю Положение...

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Срочно готовлю Положение...


Паша ждём с нетерпением :Smile3: 
Я понимаю ты у нас грамотный по части юридической.....
Ждём вердикт!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Вы пока выставляйте здесь ссылки на свои посты, где у вас выложен авторский материал


Выставляю:
*раздел  «Авторские материалы» тема «Авторские песни и стихи»(не переделки)*
Песенка для оркестра пост 47 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3918946
«Танец с мячиками» пост 41
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3875900
«Танец котят» пост 42
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3875903
«Песня лисичек»Пост 44
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3886558
Песня «Ах ,зима» пост 12
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2478029
Стихи к Новому году
«Песня фонариков» пост  14
«Танец елочек»
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2486073

----------


## fox14

*раздел «Авторские разработки» тема «Авторские песни и стихи»(не переделки)*
песня-танец для малышек "Цветочки для мамы" пост 6
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2469707
песня «Осенний хоровод» пост 7
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2470568
песня «Наряжаем елочку» пост 15
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2486749
песня-упражнение с движениями "Идем по снегу" пост 19
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2506021
песня-танец "Колокольчик мой красивый" пост 25
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2524540
песня-игра «Игра с елочкой» пост 26
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2531236
Песня-игра "Мы как снежинки по небу летим" пост 28
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2568193
Песня «Музыкальное приветствие» пост 37
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2673371

*раздел «Авторские разработки» тема "Программа музыкального развития и образования"*
Программа "Музыка, мама, я и мир" (для детей от 2 до 4 лет) пост 13
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2665336
Программа "Танцую, играю - себя открываю" (для детей от 4 до 6 лет) пост 14
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2665460

*раздел «Авторские разработки» тема "Музыкальные занятия"*
Восемь занятий для малышей пост 1
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2406602
Занятие (от 5 до 6 лет) и Занятие "Где ты был, Чевостик?" (от 4 до 6 лет) по моей программе "Танцую, играю - себя открываю" пост 11
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2457182
Занятие (от 2 до 3 лет) по программе "Музыка, мама, я и мир" пост 12
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2459735
Занятие "Осенняя прогулка" (2 - 3 лет) пост 21
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2472112
Занятие "Прогулка в зимний лес" пост 31
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2506009
Занятие "Волшебный колокольчик" пост 54
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2532564
Занятие "Зайке холодно зимой" пост 69
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2568629
занятие "Цветик-семицветик" пост 77
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2587758
Занятие «Глупая лисичка» пост 107
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2673528
Занятие "Давайте знакомиться" пост 127
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2811624

----------


## Илянушка

Раздел "Авторские разработки" тема "Программа музыкального развития и образования"
"Программа оркестра с использованием музыкотерапии в подготовительных группах детского сада" пост №30
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3931580

----------


## Lo-la

> Об этом мы все подробно напишем, вот только новогодние праздники пройдут. Вы пока выставляйте здесь ссылки на свои посты, где у вас выложен авторский материал.


Раздел : Авторские разработки
Тема:  Авторские песни и стихи (не переделки)
Частушки к детским праздникам (в октябре День Матери )
плясочка с погремушками для малышей "Весёлые петрушки" (слова и музыка Лолиты Исмаиловой)
хоровод "Ну-ка, осень попляши" (слова и музыка Л. Исмаиловой) (для старшей-средней группы)
«Песенка про бабушку» . (слова и музыка Л. Исмаиловой)
 «МАШИНА» (Исмаиловой Л.В.) Песенка-игра  для ясельной группы
«Хоровод с осенью» (слова и музыка Л. Исмаиловой)   для средней группы.
«Заиньки и лисичка» ( слова и муз. Л.В. Исмаилова) (прясочка-игра для младшего дошкольного возраста)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2399656
Новогодний хоровод  «ЁЛКА, ЗАЖГИСЬ!» (слова и муз. Исмаилова Л.В.)- (хоровод для детей 4-5 лет)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2432621

Новогодний хоровод « ХЭЙ-ХЭЙ, НОВЫЙ ГОД!»  (слова и музыка  Л.В. Исмаиловой)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2470986
Новогодний хоровод «Время сказок настаёт» (слова  и муз. Л.В.Исмаилова)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2498878
«Песенка  Дюймовочки»     (сл. И муз. Исмаиловой Л.В)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2592936
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2600750
«ФОНАРИКИ» (новогодняя) (музыка и слова Л. Исмаиловой) -для младшей группы детского сада
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3838527
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3838579

Раздел : Авторские разработки
Тема: ДИАГНОСТИКА музыкального развития детей
ПАРАМЕТРЫ ДИАГНОСТИКИ МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО РАЗВИТИЯ
для возрастной группы «ПОЧЕМУЧКИ-1» (младший дошкольный возраст)  - Разработано  Л.В. Исмаиловой  по программе «Пралеска»  
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2391710
ПАРАМЕТРЫ ДИАГНОСТИКИ МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО РАЗВИТИЯ ДЕТЕЙ
ВОЗРАСТНОЙ ГРУППЫ "ПОЧЕМУЧКИ - 2" (средняя дошкольный возраст).
( Разработано  Л.В. Исмаиловой  по программе "Пралеска")
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2391712

Раздел:  Музыкальный материал
Тема: На белорусском языке
"Ах, Беларусь ты мая Беларусь!"(слова и музыка Исмаиловой Лолиты)  песенка на белорусском языке.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2704577
________________________________________________________________


Тема: Скоро Новый год!
«БЕЛОСНЕЖКА И ГНОМЫ»  ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННОЕ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ В ИСПОЛНЕНИИ ДЕТЕЙ СТАРШЕГО ДОШКОЛЬНОГО ВОЗРАСТА. СОСТАВИЛА МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ ЯСЛИ-САДА № 34 «ЛАКОМКА» Исмаилова Л.В. 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3849720
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3849705
Раздел:  Театральная  деятельность
Тема: Музыкальные сказки и мюзиклы
«ОСЕННЕЕ   КОРОЛЕВСТВО» -осенний театрализованный праздник по сказке Чипполино
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2391549

РАЗДЕЛ:   «Методический кабинет»
Тема: «Веселые игры для детей»
«МЫ КОМПОЗИТОРЫ» (авт. Исмаилова Л.В.)  - Музыкально-дидактическая игра для детей старшего дошкольного возраста по закреплению знаний у детей по нотной грамоте
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2345847

----------


## Lo-la

ВЕСЕННЯЯ СКАЗКА ДЛЯ МАМОЧКИ (ПРИНЦЕССА  , СВИНОПАС И ЗАКОЛДОВАННАЯ  РОЗА)
Музыкально-театрализованный праздник, посвященный празднованию 8 Марта с участием детей старшего дошкольного возраста, . по мотивам сказки Г.Х.Андерсена «Принцесса и Свинопас»
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3933818

Я точно знаю,  что  выставляла  еще  свои песенки и осенние и весенние,  только их почему-то на форуме сейчас эти посты  не могу найти...

----------


## varvara7371

[QUOTE=Mazaykina;3877898]*Дорогие друзья!*   А именно: 
  · организация и проведение встреч форумчан в разных уголках мира,
  · совместные акции и мероприятия, организованные общими усилиями



Здравствуйте всем. Меня очень заинтересовала эта организация, но только совсем  по другому поводу. Мне не нужны  сертификаты для аттестации  и другие документы.  А вот встречи и совместные акции, пусть даже и виртуальные это очень заманчиво. Здесь много музыкантов и хореграфов, у кого-то наверняка есть свои колективы.Значит нам есть , что показать :Aga: 
МОД будет рассматривать  такие вопросы? :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> МОД будет рассматривать такие вопросы?


Извините, не видела сообщения... КОНЕЧНО будут рассматриваться любые варианты, которые помогут объединить творческих людей! Предлагайте идеи, будем все вместе обсуждать.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Марина, прости тормозилку за опоздавший пост, (через пару-тройку дней меняю свой кракозябр и буду как быстроногая лань бегать по страницам форума. а сейчас пока ползаю как рачонок), задела за живое смерть нашего форумчанина...Я не знаю. было ли ранее такое предложение (не могу пока всё пересмотреть), у меня возникла мысль - можно создать портретную галерею форумчан "Друзей, которых с нами нет"...Не буду долго и подробно расписывать почему..Просто хочу. чтобы помнили!!! Или это очень наглая просьба?

----------


## кикимаджа

Очень жаль, что я не успела отписаться в теме об организации встреч. Но мне очень хочеться сказать, что у всех форумчан разное состояние кошелька, и поэтому должны быть разные встречи по своей стоимости (цены могут быть разные из за стоимости жилья и питания, ну и другие составляющие) и от этой ценовой категории может завить взнос в копилку форума, только этот взнос должен быть обязательно, как говорится от каждого по способностям. И еще, не знаю как другим, но мне просто необходимы различные дипломы и грамоты на различных встречах и фестивалях ( у нас просто сложилась такая ситуация в городе). 

А на самом деле мне просто очень нужен этот форум, форум это мой дом и я его люблю.

----------


## кикимаджа

Я сама еще этой зимой хотела организовать встречу, только потом поняла, что помимо общения нашим форумчанам еще интересно и город посмотреть, а в нашем городе и показать то нечего, одна достопримечательность огромный завод, но он закрытый объект. Хотя глядя на сложившуюся ситуацию в своем городе мне становится страшно, у нас за этот год появилась целая армия тамадунш и тамадунов, готовых провести свадьбу за 400грн (это меньше чем 1200руб) и я понимаю что без форума я просто не выживу.

----------


## Mazaykina

тема почищена.....
Девочки, я вас ОЧЕНЬ прошу, давайте уже успокоимся. По-моему, каждый уже определился и сделал свои выводы. Я не собираюсь никого ни лечить, ни наставлять, ни поучать. Вообще считаю, что это занятие бесполезным в нашем возрасте. Человек учится до 5 лет, дальше он трансформирует свою жизнь сквозь призму собственного видения.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Поздравляю Интернациональный дом творчества ИН-КУ с Днём рождения, который состоялся 31 мая!!!!!!!! То-то я думаю, настроение вчера праздничное было!!!! 
Желаю процветания!!!! И чтобы все приходили, как в родной дом! С чистыми ногами и чистыми помыслами! А хозяйке дома - благодарность за гостеприимство, радушие и великодушие!!!!!*

----------


## Mazaykina

*Alenajazz*,
Аленка!!! СПАСИБО, родная!!! Вот нам и 2 годика.  :Party:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вот нам и 2 годика.


Самый любознательный возраст! Когда начинает проявляться характер! Вот 5 лет исполнится - будет полегче! :Taunt:  А потом ещё подростковый максимализм пережить спокойно!  :Grin:

----------


## Уралочка

Какую чудесную темку я увидела.... где же раньше то была?! Мариночка,  а если есть парочка танцев авторских и игр для детей.... этого не достаточно, что бы получить сертификат? в декабре у меня подтверждение высшей категории... уверена, что очень даже поможет эта бумажка - нужная бумажка :Blush2: 
вот ссылочки на танцы, которые были придуманы мной...
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4071254
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3989944
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4091765
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4090749
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4091797
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4091798
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4000208
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4091759
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4076792

Танцы, которые скромные совсем, не стала обозначать.....  Спасибо заранее за любой ответ. С уважением, Уралочка, Елена. :Tender:

----------


## PAN

> Какую чудесную темку я увидела.... где же раньше то была?!


Даааааа..... Действительно - назрел вопрос о модераторах и представителях МОД в профессиональных разделах форума...
А то у нас есть и пользователи с многолетним стажем, которые о новостях не знают, и модераторы, не выходящие ни на шаг из своего княжества...

----------


## Вера Чурикова

> Вы пока выставляйте здесь ссылки на свои посты, где у вас выложен авторский материал.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2709675
В этом году меня тоже ждет подтверждение на высшую категорию и очень нужен будет сертификат с нашего форума.

----------


## Полякова Ольга

Забежала просто еще раз сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за Благодарственное письмо нашего Форума, выданное мне нашим уважаемыв ДИРЕКТОРОМ))))))) Наши педагоги все прошли аттестацию, и Вы даже не представляете как вытянулись физиономии нашей дирекции, когда я дала прочитать это Письмо))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))!
И, я думаю, еще не раз придется показывать этот документ, как подтверждение качества нашей работы. Сейчас опять копают под наши Программы на предмет соответствия новым стандартам и проводимости по часам)))) Но это письмо, с указанием количества запросов на использование наших материалов по всему свету, опять выручает нас!!! СПАСИБО, СПАСИБО, СПАСИБО)))))))

----------


## Mazaykina

> И, я думаю, еще не раз придется показывать этот документ, как подтверждение качества нашей работы.


Речь идет вот об этом?






> Но это письмо, с указанием количества запросов на использование наших материалов по всему свету, опять выручает нас


Оль, я рада, что это помогло вам выстоять в нелегкой борьбе.
Кстати, в *альбоме* выставлены все виды документов, которые можно получить.

----------


## Полякова Ольга

Да, Мариша - ОНО!!!)))) Еще раз -ПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!!
Наша борьба еще, к сожалению, не окончена. но с помощью ДРУЗЕЙ мы ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО победим)))))

----------


## lyapota

Марина, здравствуйте! Я сейчас занимаюсь на вебинарах Елены Мартыновой-все очень замечательно и здорово. Лена нам говорит на уроках, что нам-новичкам должен открыться доступ в закрытой теме, где мы можем обсужать вопросы. У меня этот доступ пока закрыт и Лена рекомендовала обраться к тебе, может я что-то не очень поняла, но буду признательна, если вы поможете мне решить этот вопрос.

----------


## музыканша

Здравствуйте! Скажите, пожалуйста, можно ли еще на Форуме получить Свидетельства о публикации авторских материалов? Если эта услуга еще оказывается, пожалуйста, укажите или обновите ссылки на АНКЕТУ. Пыталась получить свидетельство - ничего не получается. Прочитала в соответствующей теме сообщения других форумчан- оказывается не я одна такая. Загляните, пожалуйста в соответсвующие темы - может быть что - то нужно обновить? Или объясните чайнику, где найти информацию. Спасибо.

----------


## Mazaykina

> пожалуйста, укажите или обновите ссылки на АНКЕТУ.


Анкета полностью находится справа в бокеовой панели на главной странице форума. 
Действия:
1. Оплачиваете соответствующую сумму, в зависимости от количества необходимых документов
2. Запоняете прямо на странице форума и нажимаете отправить. 
3. Если материал находится на страницах форума- в анкете даете ссылку на него (нажимаете на знак #245  справа вверху поста и ЭТУ ссылку копируете в соответствующую колонку в анкете.)
4. Если материала нет на форуме- присылаете мне его на емейл info@in-ku.com
5. Пишете мне на емейл, что анкета заполнена (на каждый материал- заполняется отдельная анкета) и прикрепляете скриншот вашей платежки.
ВСЁ!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Прочитала в соответствующей теме сообщения других форумчан- оказывается не я одна такая. Загляните, пожалуйста в соответсвующие темы - может быть что - то нужно обновить?


Странно... Специально заглянула, проверила. Все ссылки правильные, пояснения тоже несколько раз даны http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135009 . Может в какой-то другой теме вы нашли устаревшую информацию? Тогда дайте на эту тему ссылку.

----------


## Дафна&Жозефина

Добрый вечер,Марина!я столкнулась  с такой ситуацией, что очень хочу помочь детям(мольбы о помощи,которых поступают постоянно).Конечно, много афер и мошенничества на этом организовано,но и реальные истории встречаются.может нам организовать на форуме этакий благотворительный фонд ?Мы-ведущие люди отзывчивые!я уверена,что мы сможем спасти не одну жизнь!Например,девочка Даша Чибисова,6мес.осталось 5дней,ей нужна пересадка печени.Я лично позвонила в клинику им.Шумакова,всю предоплату от невест уже перевела,но пока сумма остается большой(((( 
Группа помощи: http://vk.com/clubgiveachancetolive
Прошу отнестись с пониманием!

----------


## komi

Добрый день.Не знаю в какой раздел писать, поэтому пишу здесь.Заранее прошу прощения,если не сюда.Вопрос:что нужно для того, чтобы выставить конкурсный блок для свадьбы,корпоратива на платной основе?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Не знаю в какой раздел писать, поэтому пишу здесь.Заранее прошу прощения,если не сюда.Вопрос:что нужно для того, чтобы выставить конкурсный блок для свадьбы,корпоратива на платной основе?


Виктор, материалы на платной основе у нас выставлены только в одном разделе: 
Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности БИС IN-KU. 
Что нужно для того, чтобы Ваш блок занял достойное место среди изюминок мастеров-ведущих, я недавно объясняла *здесь.*
Удачи!  :Victory:

----------

